# Any players in the Williamsburg Va area?



## Cyronax (Jan 19, 2002)

I surfed through the forums several times and still can't find the Gamer Seeking Gamer forum.

Well anyway, the subject is self explanatory. I'm a fairly experienced DM who has run several Greyhawk, Dark Sun, and Mystara campaigns. For the past two years, I've run three successful campaigns in my own campaign world. I just moved into the Williamsburg area, and am looking for other gamers. I usually DM, but I would also like to be a player. 

Cyronax


----------



## Cyronax (Jan 21, 2002)

*..............*

ahem.....BUMP!


----------



## Cyronax (Jan 22, 2002)

grrrrr......what happened to the gamers seeking gamers forum....?

C.I.D.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 23, 2002)

Cyronax said:
			
		

> *grrrrr......what happened to the gamers seeking gamers forum....?
> 
> C.I.D. *



We're already working on that. Sorry about the inconvenience...


----------



## Darkness (Jan 23, 2002)

Ok; I'll move this to "Gamers seeking Gamers" now.


----------



## Cyronax (Jan 25, 2002)

*heh....*

Well in honor of the refurbished GsG forum, i just want to say Bumpity Bump Bump.....

C.I.D.


----------



## GFaux (Jun 9, 2007)

*Over here!*

Experienced gamer with numerous years of experience both RPing and GMing. Current Interest is in M&M (new) and AD&D 3rd edition. Writing a big hobby. Designed 2-3 campaign backgrounds.

Would be interested in hearing of interests in hope they are same as yours.


----------

